# Dog proofing a hedge



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Chicken wire would be quite good. Fit it onto some thin, green posts (B& Q)
*Gardman Plastic & Steel Green Garden Stake (W)16mm (H)1.8m*
Product code:
5024160079060 £2.96 for 1. They do packs which would work out cheaper.

You could put it down to the ground behind the bamboo too, for extra security.

Do it when the hedge is cut back nice and tight and it will soon be invisible, once the hedge grows a couple of inches. Smaller birds can get through the holes. If the ends are open then Blackbirds, etc. could still have access.

Might even offer the birds a bit of protection from predators


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Chain link.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Chain link.


This ^^^^

I ripped our 8ft tall by 6ft wide Privet out and replaced it with fence due to a "massive prat"


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I used some stakes like these and some chicken wire to dog proof my sparse hedge, but mine are only small and not that persistent or eager to get through it.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Gemmaa said:


> Bradley was playing in our garden earlier, and the pain in the butt dog next door was getting a bit uppity about it.
> All of a sudden a big, stupid Labradoodledon't face came right through the hedge!!!! :Jawdrop
> 
> The hedge is at least 4ft wide, we have a short fence on our side and bamboo screening in front of that.
> ...


You can get chain link fencing on a roll that is covered in green PVC. Best to shop around for best prices but just as an example to see if it might do the job

https://www.jacksons-fencing.co.uk/security-fencing/roll/chain-link-pvc/roll-chain-link-pvc.aspx


----------



## foxiesummer (Feb 4, 2009)

If using wire bury it in the ground to stop anything burrowing underneath it.


----------

